# Braunes Wasser durch Laub



## Scotsman (12. Dez. 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauce dringend Euren fachkundigen Rat. In unseren Teich sind dieses Jahr Blätter reingefallen, da unser Laubschutznetz sich während unseres Urlaubs ins Wasser gesenkt hat. Nun ist das Wasser braun, jedoch die Wasserwerte ok. Der ph-Wert liegt allerdings bei nur 6,5 laut Messtreifen.
Soll ich noch Wasser tauschen, oder es so lassen über den Winter.

Danke für Eure Unterstützung.


----------



## Annett (13. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Braunes Wasser durch Laub*

Hallo Patrick,

zunächst erst einmal: Willkommen on Board!  

Wie braun ist denn Dein braunes Wasser? Kannst Du mal ein Foto machen, auf dem Du ein damit gefülltes Wasserglas ablichtest?!
An sich ist die Farbe nix schlimmes, andere User führen eine leichte Einfärbung sogar absichtlich mit Eichenholzspänen herbei.
(Es war nicht zufällig __ Eichen- oder Wallnusslaub?)

Außer dem pH-Wert wären auch noch ein paar andere Wasserwerte wichtig (Kh, Ammonium/Ammoniak, Nitrit). Vor allem die Karbonathärte würde mich interessieren, nicht dass der pH noch weiter absinkt!
Wasserwechsel bitte nur sehr langsam und in kleineren Mengen durchführen. Bei 1000l sollte das ja kein zu großes Problem darstellen. 
Zeig uns doch bitte auch mal ein Foto vom Teich, damit wir uns darunter auch was vorstellen können! 
Wir sind immer ein bissle neugierig auf unser Gegenüber.


----------



## Eugen (13. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Braunes Wasser durch Laub*

Hi Patrick,
nachfolgend meine durch einen Naturteich geprägte Meinung, die bei einigen bestimmt auf Widerspruch stossen wird :
1. Bei deinem - doch relativ kleinen Teich - brauchst du kein Laubnetz. Das kann man doch auch so rausfischen.
2. Das verrottende Laub - wenns denn Eiche oder Buche - ist sogar durch die Braunfärbung ein billiger "Schutz" vor zu starkem Algenwuchs.
3. Ein Wasserwechsel ist bestimmt nicht nötig. Da du ja keine "KoiNase" bist, sondern "nur" Goldfische hast, muss man da nicht übertreiben.
Ergo : Cool bleiben und sich aufs Frühjahr freuen.

Gruß,  Eugen

PS: Ich habe eine Buchenhecke neben meinen Teich, kein Laubnetz und fische auch keine Blätter raus. Und Algen kenn ich kaum.


----------



## Dr.J (13. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Braunes Wasser durch Laub*

Hallo Patrick,

ich besitze ebenfalls einen Naturteich und schliesse mich den Ausführungen von Eugen zu 100% an. Ich sorgen sogar bewusst für braunes Wasser duch Eichenäste, um dem Algenwuchs Einhalt zu gebieten. Bisher funktioniert es wunderbar, da ich Algen nur im Frühjahr kenne, solange die Pflanzen noch nicht ihre Arbeit aufgenommen haben.

Also, abwarten und den Winter geniessen.


----------



## Kalle (16. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Braunes Wasser durch Laub*

Hallo,

schließe mich Eugens und Dr. J Meinung an. Bin zwar auch "Teichneuling", bleibe aber wegen den Laubeinfall recht gelassen.

Und wenn ich die Beiträge hier lese, werd ich noch ruhiger ..... nicht aber daß ich jetzt einschlafe ....


----------



## Annett (18. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Braunes Wasser durch Laub*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab die Beiträge von Günter und die Antworten dazu mal in ein neues Thema verschoben damit seine Fragen, die teilweise vom Thema abweichen, nicht unter gehen.


----------

